# 1Day old chicks



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I just found a nest with 4 one day old chicks in it I want to know what should I do try to grow them or feed them to my piranhas. What would you do, let me know. thanks


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

DROP THOSE FUCKERS IN!!!!


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

Well if you keep them they will sh1t all over the place. so i say throw em in.


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

raise them and relase!
how would u like it if i dropped u in a piranha tank!


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

i'd f*cking love it!!!


----------



## A-D-D (Feb 3, 2005)

Leave them be!!


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Just let them be. Dropping them in would be just cruel.
Not even a fghting chance...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

What did you end up doing? I hope that you let them be... I could never do that to poor baby birdies.







I know that it would be basically the same as feeding pinkies, just thinking of baby birds make me feel worse.








~Taylor~


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I ended up feeding it to them and I saw the biggest FRENZY they loved it.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> I ended up feeding it to them and I saw the biggest FRENZY they loved it.
> [snapback]1079641[/snapback]​


Well, I'm glad that you enjoyed it. R.I.P. lil birdies.









EDIT: Did they make a very big mess?


----------



## kikurace (May 29, 2005)

haha


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> RB 32 said:
> 
> 
> > I ended up feeding it to them and I saw the biggest FRENZY they loved it.
> ...


There was no mess at all.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

lol thats so awsome but..... i dont think i could do it i think i would pussie out of it... poor birds


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> lol thats so awsome but..... i dont think i could do it i think i would pussie out of it... poor birds
> [snapback]1079666[/snapback]​


I could never let myself do it either....







Everybody is different.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> I just found a nest with 4 one day old chicks in it I want to know what should I do try to grow them or feed them to my piranhas. What would you do, let me know. thanks
> [snapback]1079407[/snapback]​


So let me get this stright... You found a bird nest, and you took the babies chicks out of there home to feed your P's...
That's just messed up...


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

sadboy1981 said:


> RB 32 said:
> 
> 
> > I just found a nest with 4 one day old chicks in it I want to know what should I do try to grow them or feed them to my piranhas. What would you do, let me know. thanks
> ...


NO I was walking my dog and saw a bird nest on the ground, so I guess it fell down off of a tree.No I would'nt do that.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

yeah "fell" out of the tree, you mean you threw rocks at it until it fell out of the tree


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> yeah "fell" out of the tree, you mean you threw rocks at it until it fell out of the tree
> [snapback]1079929[/snapback]​


What puffpiff said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

you sure there wasn't a mess..i mean they do have some feathers even tho they are young. But p's do eat young birds when they fall in the water i saw it on discovery channel


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

They were new borns so they had no feathers.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

if it was bluejay babies i would've friggen fed em to the most viscious thing i could find. those bastards. i had a nest of hummingbirds outside my door and a bluejay came in and ate all the chicks. bastard. heh


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> sadboy1981 said:
> 
> 
> > RB 32 said:
> ...


Then I guess that's fine... I mean they were going to die anyway, better your p's keep the cirlce of life moving....


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Then I guess that's fine... I mean they were going to die anyway, better your p's keep the cirlce of life moving....
[snapback]1081794[/snapback]​
That's Right....


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

a little off topic but yes bluejays are scum


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

whats wrong with climbing a tree and pulling out 1-2 or all the chicks and feeding them to your p's. j/k :rasp: well if it was in that situation i prob would have did the same.









yes and bluejays suck







i try and shoot them with my paintball gun


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

I want to throw some birds in my tank someday. Them things love to sh*t on my car after I wash it, I hate birds. Thats why I pick them off of fence posts with a .22


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Yea, this guys worried about preservatives, BUT he'll throw baby chicks that coould have god knows what into his tank.

Sounds like B.S. or someone is just real dumb.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> Yea, this guys worried about preservatives, BUT he'll throw baby chicks that coould have god knows what into his tank.
> 
> Sounds like B.S. or someone is just real dumb.
> [snapback]1083867[/snapback]​


You beat me to it!!









I was gonna come right over here and say the same after I just got done reading and posting in his other thread.








~Taylor~


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

here ya go next time u get some birdies why not make your piranhas a birdshake?









QUICK SOMEONE CALL PETA!! 
http://www.vkmag.com/media/notones2.wmv


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

pl and u did all this, and didnt take a vid


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

clintard_leonard said:


> here ya go next time u get some birdies why not make your piranhas a birdshake?
> :rasp:
> 
> QUICK SOMEONE CALL PETA!!
> ...


That video made me sick to my stomach. How could anybody do such a thing to a beautiful creature like that? When they did a close up of the bird, I noticed it was a Buff Silkie.








~Taylor~


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

yeah its pretty sick but so is dropping it in your piranha tank and watching them kill it, but hey im all for that! its just a birdie


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

yeah wheres your vid


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> clintard_leonard said:
> 
> 
> > here ya go next time u get some birdies why not make your piranhas a birdshake?
> ...


Now thats f'n disgusting!! Them basterds need to be hung.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

That video is disgusting, i hope someone really does get ahold of peta. If you have touched the baby chicks already then the mother wont go near them, so you have to raise them up and release em, or they are food. It will propaly cause a big mess in your tank.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Tibs said:


> pl and u did all this, and didnt take a vid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMFG u are right...where is the daym vid man!!!

ideas are now forming into my head about my new vid i am going to make


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I know I should of taken a vid,it was a big frenzy.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

id do it, but id be lazy to clean up


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

clintard_leonard said:


> here ya go next time u get some birdies why not make your piranhas a birdshake?
> :rasp:
> 
> QUICK SOMEONE CALL PETA!!
> ...


HOLY sh*t!!!

Does it make me a bad person if I laughed...


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i shut the video off


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Wow, that was messed up, man. Damn


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> i shut the video off
> [snapback]1088767[/snapback]​


ditto


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

sprtslvr785 said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > clintard_leonard said:
> ...


man that was seriosly fucked up. i was hapy that it was adleast quick. i thought it might have bin slow like when you put to much in and it doesnt realy fall into the blade but that is pucked up


----------



## Killa RedZ (Apr 10, 2005)

make a vid


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

Civic Disobedience said:


> clintard_leonard said:
> 
> 
> > here ya go next time u get some birdies why not make your piranhas a birdshake?
> ...


:nod:


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

red&black said:


> Civic Disobedience said:
> 
> 
> > clintard_leonard said:
> ...


OMG, you seriously laughed?


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

dude this give me the idea to buy a finch at petco for liek $8 and not feed my Ps for 2-3 days and see what happens....


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

as long as u tape it!


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

off topic here, but, why ARE bluejays such bastards? i had a dove nest in my bkyrd that they ate 2 babies out of. .... oh yeah, that was pretty cruel way to end them little birdies life. but then again, your p's probably dug it.


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

cruel git let em go.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

that was quick thinking Arbie! those baby birds were gonna die anyways.


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

im feeling.... live BIRD feed fest vid comming on







watch this space


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

hell yeah that ish would be tight... make a vid next time you "find" a birds nest


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

they eat babies when they fall out of nests in the wild, so feed them to your P's.

as they have no mother etc. or guidance, theres little reason to raise them, they'll be useless when released.

hmm, now wheres that number for the RSPCA, im sure they have lots of animals they want rid of


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

someone said "piranhas eat birds in the wild so carry on with the circle of life" ok thats fine. 
but why are bluejays bad for eating other birds? its the same circle of life which was mentioned earlier? are piranhas bastards for eating birds? no? so why are bluejays?

doesnt bother me really its just that there shouldnt really be one rule for one and one rule for another even if its involving wild life.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

bluejaya are bastards because they will attack you


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

bluejaya are bastards because they will attack you


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

If someone think its natural for the piranhas to eat birds, why not remove 95% of the aquariumwater and buy a big bird. Then let the bird eat your piranhas. Thats the way of the nature...


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

faebo_tarzan said:


> If someone think its natural for the piranhas to eat birds, why not remove 95% of the aquariumwater and buy a big bird. Then let the bird eat your piranhas. Thats the way of the nature...
> [snapback]1109615[/snapback]​


...Ish.

they do eat chicks that fall from the trees intot he vast waters.

but yes they also get pecked at when the waters dry up!


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

because my piranhas cost money jerky


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

Wow, i didnt know this topic would be such a hit!!!!!!! I personally couldnt bring myself to dropping a small bird into my piranha aquarium but it doesnt mean the piranhas wont enjoy it...

Sparkles


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Damn that's pretty cruel but yet it makes me laugh. I would have tried to do the same thing, but my mom would actually kill me, not beat me or ground me. she'd kill me


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

Haha yea same with my mom .. my mom called me a f*cker because i fed them a gold fish .. lol she would kill me if i fed them a bird.. i would try it tho


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

Haha yea same with my mom .. my mom called me a f*cker because i fed them a gold fish .. lol she would kill me if i fed them a bird.. i would try it tho


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

A two day old Rabbit can also be cool !!!!


----------

